# Peed on the Vacuum!



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Today was a day where we had to leave the puppy at home from about 8 hours. No one could come over to let her out. On days like this, we leave her in the kitchen. We put the gate up, take all water and food up, leave a couple hard chew toys (kong, nylabone, teething keys) and also leave her open crate in there. 
Apparently, the kitchen is MUCH too boring of a place to spend they day, so she found a way to get out. I'll assume she jumped over the gate and gave herself free run of the apartment. I know she spent some time in the bedroom because her bully stick was on the bed. (Now she can't complain that she can't get up or down from there... haha)
Here is the interesting part. I figured she would probably pee during this 8 hours. And she did. She peed right next/on our vacuum!! She has a strong dislike for that thing. Has this happened to anyone (the peeing on inanimate objects)?

FYI: We usually leave her in her crate when we are gone, but when its such a long time, we prefer to keep her in the kitchen.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

How old is this dog? Leaving her alone for 8 hours may not be a good idea at all regardless of whether she's crated or in the kitchen. If you're forcing her to eliminate inside, you're basically undoing all your housetraining and if you're forcing her to eliminate in her crate, then you're just being cruel.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> How old is this dog? Leaving her alone for 8 hours may not be a good idea at all regardless of whether she's crated or in the kitchen. If you're forcing her to eliminate inside, you're basically undoing all your housetraining and if you're forcing her to eliminate in her crate, then you're just being cruel.


My puppy is 4.5 months old. I know she shouldn't be alone that long, and she almost NEVER is. This was one day where our working schedules didn't mesh well and there wasn't anyone around who could stop by and let her out and play with her for a little bit. We never force her to eliminate in the house or crate. She has only gone in her crate 2-3 times (and that was when she was 8-9 weeks old. She hasn't had accidents in the house in almost a month, except yesterday. We keep her in the kitchen instead of the crate when these rare times of having to be left inside come about. It is tiled and if she happens to have an accident, it is easier to clean up. 

We know she is capable of holding it up to 9 hours. She holds it all night while we sleep/she sleeps (we don't always sleep that long, someone usually gets up after 8 hours.)


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dogs do not pee in specific places to "get even" or "get back at" something they do not like. She had to go somewhere, so that was the place. 

I reckon, for her safety, you are going to ahve to do a better job confining her.. and....

.. the next time you are vaccuuming and decide to drop that chore to do something else that is fun, you probably should not comment by saying "Pi$$ on it! I am going out!"


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> Dogs do not pee in specific places to "get even" or "get back at" something they do not like. She had to go somewhere, so that was the place.
> 
> I reckon, for her safety, you are going to ahve to do a better job confining her.. and....
> 
> .. the next time you are vaccuuming and decide to drop that chore to do something else that is fun, you probably should not comment by saying "Pi$$ on it! I am going out!"


Thats good to know they don't pee to "Get even." Ha ha.

Luckily, we've never stopped cleaning to do something fun, other than play with her. She just is scared of the vacuum. Lol. As to her safety, if there comes a time when we HAVE to be gone for that amount of time, we will make it so she can't get out. ie: gate and other objects that cover the WHOLE doorway out of kitchen. I do not want her to get hurt, especially with no one home.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## KarliMom (Jan 7, 2009)

I laughed so hard loved your story . That has to be one brave little puppy to even get close to that awful monster that wants to eat her .

This is Karli and the vac : running in circles can not run away must protect mom cant get to close it will eat me . Its everyday and it is so funny to watch .


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

KarliMom said:


> I laughed so hard loved your story . That has to be one brave little puppy to even get close to that awful monster that wants to eat her .
> 
> This is Karli and the vac : running in circles can not run away must protect mom cant get to close it will eat me . Its everyday and it is so funny to watch .


That is so funny about Karli. I bet it is humorous to watch.


----------

